# Waiting for/until



## pizzakid

How do you say in Romanian:

I'm waiting for my friend to finish his sandwich. 
You can't see the painting until after Bob sees it.

Thanks!


----------



## jazyk

I think you could say:

L-aştept pe prietenul (meu) să îşi termine sandvişul.
Nu poţi să vezi tabloul până Bob nu îl vede.


----------



## donjoe

jazyk said:


> Nu poţi să vezi tabloul până Bob nu îl vede.


It would be more natural to say:
- Nu poţi să vezi tabloul până nu-l vede Bob.
or, equivalently:
- Nu poţi vedea tabloul până nu-l vede Bob.
Strictly, that means "You can't see the painting until Bob sees it.". With the "until after" emphasis, it would be:
- Nu poţi să vezi tabloul decât după ce-l vede Bob.


----------



## Ady650

jazyk said:


> L-aştept pe prietenul (meu) să îşi termine sandvişul.


 
Alternatively:

Aştept ca prietenul meu să îşi termine sandvişul.


----------

